# Approx salary figures for software engineer



## SandeepDWD (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to migrate to Australia from Bangalore, India. 
I am Software Engineer with 10 years total experience. I have most experience development in C, C++ & Java in Networking & NMS domain. 
Please let me know how is the job market for my kind of profile. 

If I get a job offer how much should I be expecting as salary? 

Also, approx cost of living for a family of 2 adults and 1 infant in sydney?

Any information on these will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

for job market check seek.com.au, for approximate salary check hays salary guide. first job should be 10-20% lesser than the approximate salary as on salary guide.

for cost of living i'd say 2500 for a family of three but check cost of livign thread. this 2500 would be a very tight living, no dining out, home cooked meal, a studio apartment etc. for Sydney i am not sure but i know families living off that kind of money in MEL


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> for job market check seek.com.au, for approximate salary check hays salary guide. first job should be 10-20% lesser than the approximate salary as on salary guide.
> 
> for cost of living i'd say 2500 for a family of three but check cost of livign thread. this 2500 would be a very tight living, no dining out, home cooked meal, a studio apartment etc. for Sydney i am not sure but i know families living off that kind of money in MEL


I am of the opinion that quoting 10-20% less will not get you a job, and on the other hand, if the company selects you, they will give you the industry standard/an amount that is atleast closer to the amount budgeted for the position that you are being considered. This is the trend that I have seen atleast in Melbourne.

I came to melbourne from overseas with a couple of offers. I have also spoken to a handful of employeers/recruiters as well. Unless it is a body shopping company(which I have not seen here), provided you suit their requirements, Australian companies generally pay you the industry standards.


----------



## SandeepDWD (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the reply. 
I have some further questions. For a 10 year experience in Software Development, how much should I expect? 
Also, how is the job market in Sydney & Melbourne these days ? How easy it is to get a job?


----------



## SandeepDWD (Jul 4, 2011)

Also, one of my friend said in Sydney - 3000AUD per month is enough for a family of 3 with a decent 1 bedroom house and bills, food etc....Of course excluding any outings...
Is that a good enough in Sydney?
And I am assuming for a salary of 100KAUD per annum I end up paying close to 27K AUD as tax.
Is that correct?


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

SandeepDWD said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply.
> I have some further questions. For a 10 year experience in Software Development, how much should I expect?
> Also, how is the job market in Sydney & Melbourne these days ? How easy it is to get a job?


How much should you expect depends on a lot of factors like what technology you work in e.g., pay rates are higher for SAP/Siebel/Oracle Apps compared to Java/.Net.

How easy it is totally depends on how good you are at what you do and your command on English.

Check our here: 

http://www.peoplebank.com.au/knowledge/pdf/si-mar-11/Peoplebank-IT&T-Salary-Index-Sydney-March-2011.pdf

Australia Salary Survey - Average Salary in Australia - PayScale

Pay Scale & Average Wage | Search Our Salary Database

Hays Salary Guide


armandra!


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

SandeepDWD said:


> Also, one of my friend said in Sydney - 3000AUD per month is enough for a family of 3 with a decent 1 bedroom house and bills, food etc....Of course excluding any outings...
> Is that a good enough in Sydney?
> And I am assuming for a salary of 100KAUD per annum I end up paying close to 27K AUD as tax.
> Is that correct?


$3k per month seems probably right (just surviving). 

Here's the tax calculator: Tax Tools - Simple Tax Calculator


armandra!


----------



## dungargon (Feb 6, 2011)

armandra said:


> $3k per month seems probably right (just surviving).
> 
> Here's the tax calculator: Tax Tools - Simple Tax Calculator
> 
> ...


Hi folks

Am I missing something here? You seem to be talking about earning $100k, paying $27k tax and surviving on $3k a month - I make it you'll be bringing in over $6k a month which should put you in clover?

Am I missing a big expense somewhere? Is the $3k figure without rent or something?

Thanks
dungargon


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

dungargon said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Am I missing something here? You seem to be talking about earning $100k, paying $27k tax and surviving on $3k a month - I make it you'll be bringing in over $6k a month which should put you in clover?
> 
> ...


$3k came into discussion for a family of 3 (including an infant) and rent itself would come to $1600 - $2000 depending on the neighbourhood and type of place desired for. 

Now, you do the math and find out if rent's included in the $3k figure!!! 


armandra!


----------



## dungargon (Feb 6, 2011)

armandra said:


> $3k came into discussion for a family of 3 (including an infant) and rent itself would come to $1600 - $2000 depending on the neighbourhood and type of place desired for.
> 
> Now, you do the math and find out if rent's included in the $3k figure!!!
> 
> ...


 should've known it was too good to be true


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can do with about 150/fortnight for food easily. provided you are not heavy meat eaters. my friend here spends about 250/fortnight, her husband eats meat almost every night. for breakfast it is a milk energy drink for them. they shop t indian stors every fortnight, spend about 100$ and they do extensive shopping plus they have 2 dogs, the 250 includes dog food as well. they go out once in 10 days and spend about 30-50$.


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*query remains*



dungargon said:


> should've known it was too good to be true


mates 

following on above ... pardon me but as ignorant and confused as the start of the thread 

so for a small family of three in melbourne ,say a bit outer - 3K is not sufficient it seems , so what is ? 

cheers


----------



## Nick.Bannerman (Oct 9, 2011)

A bit late in replying - Don't underestimate the cost of living in Sydney. It is one of the most expensive cities in the world. Anyone thinking they will earn $100K, pay $27K in tax, live on $36K and have $37K left over is living in fantasy land. I recently lost my job in IT. My wife brings home (after tax) $4,000. We own our own home outright and it costs us all of her salary for *basic* living expenses (excluding holidays, eating out, any luxuries). For example - electricity costs us $420 per month, medical fund $280 per month, supermarket $800 per month just for 2 people & dog. petrol for car $ 400 per month, plus many many sundry expenses which add up to $4000, and it would be another $2000 plus if we didn't own our house and had to pay rent. And, reminder that is for very basic living standard. I have a friend in Malaysia who was thinking he could come to Australian IT job & be rich - he ws shocked when I explained the detailed cost of living.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

420 per month for electricity? that is too much? what do you do with that much electricity, no offense, just want to know why are your bills so high?


----------



## Nick.Bannerman (Oct 9, 2011)

*Electricity*



anj1976 said:


> 420 per month for electricity? that is too much? what do you do with that much electricity, no offense, just want to know why are your bills so high?


That is a combined electricity & gas. Includes heating (ducted reverse cycle airconditioning). Includes quite a number of devices on standby - we don't have the inclination to be spending half our life turning devices on and off at the wall powerpoint. (eg phone is VOIP - 3 phone extensions always on, router on, modem on) etc

Goverment action on "global warming", "climate change" or what ever they call it this month, is continually pushing up costs of electricity.


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

We spend about $550 per quarter for electricity and gas in Brisbane. This supports a family of 3 adults. We use air conditioner in bedroom at night in summer (say for 1 month all up), 1 coil oil heater in lounge in winter, have everything on standby, do lots of washing, normal use. $400 a month does sound a lot to me also.


----------



## Nick.Bannerman (Oct 9, 2011)

thanks jockm... sorry the $420 p.m. was our winter bill. Winters in Sydney are colder than Brisbane. Our summer bill is a lot less. But still a substantial element of the costs of living in Sydney.


----------

